# Preservation/Winterization Question



## Guest

Any members that do preservation work, I would appreciate help on this issue:

What is the best way to complete H20 line blow-outs when the home has no power to run a compressor? I have never had the need to own a generator, but am now thinking I will need one to complete this type of work. Of course, I have now read that running compressors with generators is a no-no.

I am fairly new to the preservation work, and am definitely looking for any tricks of the trade. I take pride in my work(even when it's obvious that a lot of guys doing this don't, or the banks that are hiring don't care) but I still want to be efficient and make a buck. Thanks for any advice and I look forward to hearing from you. I'm in Portland OR btw.

Derek


----------



## Guest

you should be able to use a generator with a compressor if it is big enough, or you can get a gas fired compressor


----------



## Guest

You will need at least 4-5000 watt generator to run most compressors and the compressor needs to be at least 4cfm+ to really force the water out, even more so on bigger houses!


----------



## thanohano44

dgarcia said:


> Any members that do preservation work, I would appreciate help on this issue:
> 
> What is the best way to complete H20 line blow-outs when the home has no power to run a compressor? I have never had the need to own a generator, but am now thinking I will need one to complete this type of work. Of course, I have now read that running compressors with generators is a no-no.
> 
> I am fairly new to the preservation work, and am definitely looking for any tricks of the trade. I take pride in my work(even when it's obvious that a lot of guys doing this don't, or the banks that are hiring don't care) but I still want to be efficient and make a buck. Thanks for any advice and I look forward to hearing from you. I'm in Portland OR btw.
> 
> Derek


You need a gas powered air compressor. They run about $850. Most electric compressors aren't strong enough. You can't make it in this business with electric powered tools. They're not meant to take the beating your tools will go through. 

Good luck!


----------



## Guest

To all, thank you for the quick reply and the information. This is about what I had expected regarding the size of generator and/or the need to just get a gas powered compressor. I would generally have no need for either upgrade to my 6 gallon compressor for my normal repair/remodel business, but the pres. work entails some specific tools of the trade to get the jobs done expediently. 

I find the work interesting, definitely a little weird sometimes, and definitely challenging to make a profit (at this point I am contracting with a company located in Los Angeles). It's frustrating to put in good work, bust tail to get jobs done on time, and put forth quality bids only to see bids get low balled or to have processors "mistakenly" short change payment due! Do you folks contract directly with banks and REO companies or sub for larger management companies? OR do all? 
I would really like to grow this business and have a quality company that people can depend on, but it sure is tough coming out of the gates! I guess I got off track here, but it's nice to find an outlet with people doing the same. Thanks again, and I look forward to being a contributor to this forum.

Derek


----------



## BPWY

Lawn Mower Man said:


> You will need at least 4-5000 watt generator to run most compressors and the compressor needs to be at least 4cfm+ to really force the water out, even more so on bigger houses!








4 cfm??????????? my gas compressor is twice that.... its not enough. Too slow.

4 cfm is doubtful to get all the water out.


----------



## Guest

I have seen tutorials with guys using smaller type compressors.....4cfm range. I'm sure they are not super fast though, but do seem to get job done. What type of machine are you using?


----------



## thanohano44

dgarcia said:


> I have seen tutorials with guys using smaller type compressors.....4cfm range. I'm sure they are not super fast though, but do seem to get job done. What type of machine are you using?


A rigid. Just like the ones at home depot.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> 4 cfm??????????? my gas compressor is twice that.... its not enough. Too slow.
> 
> 4 cfm is doubtful to get all the water out.


Should get most, but it takes some work; that is why we now use a big old Craftsman with double that figure, but in the beginning we blew out and pressurized plenty with a cheap low CFM compressor!


----------



## mtmtnman

I use a 12.4 CFM Titan. Picked it up 2 years ago at a pawn shop for $300 barely used. It has done at least 500 wints/pressure tests. I have another BRAND NEW one in my shop picked up and another pawn shop still wrapped in plastic for $350. This one will run in series with the other one to blow sprinklers next week. You can see the force at 50 PSI from the hydrant photo. NO SUBSTITUTE FOR CFM!!!! Average time to blow out a water heater is 3-4 minutes and 2 of us can turn a wint on a 2 bath home in 20 minutes (+ a 30 min pressure test on the Fannie Mae reo's) but we have been working together for a long time and have a system.


----------



## BPWY

I've got a big tow behind rented for sprinkler system winterizes.

Had a house wint to do yesterday, turned the PSI down to 30 so not to blow any thing apart and winterized with that. 
It went real quick like because the CFM was many times that of my 5.5 horse gas model.

I know there are "training" vids that show using a very small compressor to do the job.
I cannot imagine how ridiculously slow that is and I cannot imagine that a good job was done getting the water out of the lines.


----------



## mtmtnman

Hmmm, I may start using this as a disclaimer!

"A winterization is not a certification of the plumbing system or a guarantee that no freeze damage has occurred or no freeze damage will occur to the subject property."

http://www.marketready.org/faq.htm


----------



## Guest

*Winterizations*

I agree....definitely need to add a disclaimer r.e. true plumbing of these lines. But then again, they are most certainly not paying plumbing rates. 

I'm hoping to get to a pawn shop or CL and see if I can find one in the $3-400 range that hasn't already been used on 500 winterizations!

It's great having all the replies from everyone on my rookie questions. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Try using searchtempest.com it allows you to search multiple areas of craigslist at once without having to bounce all over the place. It was an excellent way for me to find some good used equipment. Picked up a cheap gas compressor last year on there for about 300 and its not bad. We just purchased a new Ridgid at Home D. a few weeks ago and it comes with a 3 year warranty and seems to work great. I was going to buy a Titan from a woman who owns a small tool shop down the street from me for 550 brand new but apparently somebody wanted it worse than I did and loaded on there pickup 'forgetting' to pay for it before I got there..... Guess he is probably the guy thats doing wints for $40 and couldnt afford one.


----------



## Guest

Wow, speaking of wints for 40... Anyone here ever do any work for NFS? They want me to do a couple wints for them, and they wanted to question if I was familiar with and understood how to do a winterization, I responded with whats the pay...30 TO 35$$$$$$ I told them I didnt know how and wont be learning anytime sorry.


----------



## Guest

*Wints.*

Tenec,

Unfortunately I will be one of the guys doing wints for $40. I sub for a company out of L.A and that's their price. Do we have room to negotiate with these companies? It seems that all I ever get is "this is the price and their is nothing we can do about it" line. 

I have already turned down plenty of work because I'm not a total [email protected] and I have a business to run. And a family to feed and mortgages to pay (wouldn't that be ironic?). I'm just starting out and can see that as long as I'm the go between I will be getting the short end of the stick. 

My problem is that I don't have the preservation experience, so before reaching out directly to local REO agents, advertising, etc. I want to know the business. This part is the hardest to wrap my head around since I am spending all kinds of time and money on my end but am definitely not seeing it from the other. Any words of advice from you or any one else on the board regarding this? 

Ok, now I actually have to get to this work. And work from my original business! Have a good one people.


----------



## Guest

From many years of experience in foreclosure work you are setting yourself up for bankruptcy. I can't turn enough profit at $80 net to offset expense and liability and theres no way you can at half price. we figure a 20% p/o is roughly your takehome so you are looking at $8.00 per home BEFORE they hammer you to start fixing plumbing damages that WILL occur..its inevitable at some point. 
Sorry but its a very bad business decision and I wouldn't touch PLUS the company that is taking advantage of you should be shot...jmo


----------



## Guest

Dgarcia,

Fremont is dead on. I truly understand you wanting to take on any work they will send your way BUT for the sake of everything that means anything to you (family, home, assets) don't accept this work that you will wind up paying to complete all while the service company you are doing it for is getting paid 5 times the amount they quoted you and they are just sending you a workorder. 
You may think if you decline that work they won't send you any more, but that is probably for the best to be blunt. If you break down the numbers you will not make anything and the liability that comes with it for that price is just unreal. 
You have to draw the line somewhere and realize its not about 'If I dont take this work I wont make any money' because alot of the times the reality is taking the work will make you bankrupt!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the words of encouragement? No, seriously, I totally understand your points....if this was the only thing I was doing I would have already scrapped it. To take a line from one of my favorite movies, "I'm not walking around with a born to lose sticker on my forehead"! It's completely clear and obvious that there is no way to run a healthy and profitable business based solely on work from this company I am contacting with. I was most interested in getting the secondary repair jobs as I figured there would be money at least in those. Sadly, these banks don't really care about needed repairs. Or paying for an honest days work.

I am going to keep going down this path smartly, and soon enough, cutting out the middle man completely. I understand this business has become saturated with bargain-basement guys doing substandard work, but that's not who I am. I take pride in what I am doing, even if these banks/institutions can give a rip. I am very interested in doing this for the long haul and being able to offer a quality service in my location. I am very interested in what you guys(experienced and knowledgeable pres. companies) have to say and offer and will glean as much as I can from you. Thanks again for the info. I do appreciate it.

Do any of you belong to any preservation associations?


----------



## BPWY

dgarcia said:


> Do any of you belong to any preservation associations?





No, most associations like that exist only to take your money and make you feel good about what they aren't doing.
At $40 per wint you aint paying expenses let along money left over for your mortgage or buying into association dues.
I know you want to grow your biz but you aint going to be around to grow it when you are paying them out of your pocket for the privilege of working for them.


----------



## Guest

BPWY,

No Doubt! I don't plan on doing it either. Like I said, I'm willing to work and get paid what I'm worth. And if it's not worth it, they can find someone else who will work for peanuts.

Per the associations, I am more wanting to connect with other contractors and get connected to a network of solid professionals. Understand the fees, kind of like licencing fees right! They are necessary evils. Thanks for your input.


----------



## BPWY

I don't know any one that is part of an association.

In my opinion your best networking is right here, and its free.


----------



## Guest

Good Afternoon,
Be careful when attempting to cut out middlemen. They tend to become difficult and puerile when that happens. I would also recommend that when (of if) you do cut out the middlemen, be sure to have good contacts elsewhere. To paraphrase a movie line "don't let go of one branch until you have a good grip on the next."

I started out like you doing work for middlemen of middlemen of middlemen and the move to work with other companies was the best choice. It wasn't the easiest path to walk as I found (unfortunately) much to my displeasure. LSS: I no longer have a relationship with an old friend and currently about to begin court proceedings to get paid. 

The best advice I can give (and bear in mind this is coming from an individual who asks the rest of the people on this board a great many questions) is to make sure you do or don't need a license in your area, know what the codes are in your area, and CYA with the appropriate insurance.


----------



## Guest

dgarcia said:


> Any members that do preservation work, I would appreciate help on this issue:
> 
> What is the best way to complete H20 line blow-outs when the home has no power to run a compressor? I have never had the need to own a generator, but am now thinking I will need one to complete this type of work. Of course, I have now read that running compressors with generators is a no-no.
> 
> I am fairly new to the preservation work, and am definitely looking for any tricks of the trade. I take pride in my work(even when it's obvious that a lot of guys doing this don't, or the banks that are hiring don't care) but I still want to be efficient and make a buck. Thanks for any advice and I look forward to hearing from you. I'm in Portland OR btw.
> 
> Derek


I run a 6 gallon porter cable off my generator everyday and the generator is like 3500 watts


----------



## Guest

dgarcia said:


> Tenec,
> 
> Unfortunately I will be one of the guys doing wints for $40. I sub for a company out of L.A and that's their price. Do we have room to negotiate with these companies? It seems that all I ever get is "this is the price and their is nothing we can do about it" line.
> 
> I have already turned down plenty of work because I'm not a total [email protected] and I have a business to run. And a family to feed and mortgages to pay (wouldn't that be ironic?). I'm just starting out and can see that as long as I'm the go between I will be getting the short end of the stick.
> 
> My problem is that I don't have the preservation experience, so before reaching out directly to local REO agents, advertising, etc. I want to know the business. This part is the hardest to wrap my head around since I am spending all kinds of time and money on my end but am definitely not seeing it from the other. Any words of advice from you or any one else on the board regarding this?
> 
> Ok, now I actually have to get to this work. And work from my original business! Have a good one people.



Honestly dgarcia, you're better off doing lawn cuts for $15 each. You'd make more money and have way less liability.

That's the part that you really need to understand. You could easily incur a $5K to $10K chargeback. How many wintz's do you have to do to make that at the rate you're accepting to cover it? 

Also, this is going to sound harsh, but it doesn't mean it isn't true. You're part of the problem with this industry.


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> Honestly dgarcia, you're better off doing lawn cuts for $15 each. You'd make more money and have way less liability.
> 
> That's the part that you really need to understand. You could easily incur a $5K to $10K chargeback. How many wintz's do you have to do to make that at the rate you're accepting to cover it?
> 
> Also, this is going to sound harsh, but it doesn't mean it isn't true. You're part of the problem with this industry.


So you were never new to this buisness I take it ?


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> So you were never new to this buisness I take it ?


I believe DreamWeaver is teaching this fellow a good lesson before it hits his wallet like it has hit ours. It's not about being new or not. It's about sharing valuable lessons with newbies and seasoned vets. Man, I wish I had known about this forum 4 years ago 

Garcia now equipped with this valuable information and go tell whomever he is working for what he can and can't do until he is adequately compensated. I take it this young man has a family to feed. He's fronting this other companies operation and taking on all of the liability at little to no profit. Isn't one of the purpose' of this forum to help guide others away from failure and on to success?


----------



## BPWY

XLARGEX said:


> So you were never new to this buisness I take it ?







Thats not what he said or implied.


Its comical how newbies come looking for advice but then don't listen when they get it.
Actually its sad.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Thats not what he said or implied.
> 
> 
> Its comical how newbies come looking for advice but then don't listen when they get it.
> Actually its sad.


I will just shut up now !


----------



## Guest

I can't see how anyone can make any money working for nationals and regionals!

I get $275 per winterization for Freddie Mac properties whether they are wet or dry!

Contact your local REO brokers and work for them directly. Look for brokers who have freddie listings, and also wells fargo as they choose the contractor for everything. Fannie Mae lets the broker do the re-key but uses safeguard/ams/fas..whoever to do trashout/lawn/wints, etc.

However, when it comes to repairs, i get called for almost everything. Why? because they don't trust the contractors that the nationals use!

Once you get in with a broker and get to know what their allowables are for each client you can really start making money. Most times they send me out for a bid and i call them from site and get instant approval.
I get paid within 30 days max, and there is no middleman or discount.

I started out 3 years ago with Safeguard doing trashouts, and Cyprexx doing rehabs. I learned allot, got my feet wet, made a bunch of mistakes, learned the business, then moved on!!

If you are not working directly with the brokers you are not going to make any money in this business. Period.


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> So you were never new to this buisness I take it ?


I think my peeps (BPWY & thanohano44) covered it for me.:thumbup:

E'nuff said...


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> I think my peeps (BPWY & thanohano44) covered it for me.:thumbup:
> 
> E'nuff said...


I would like to comment but I will refrain from doing so


----------



## Guest

Lots of input on the subject. Thanks for the info!

I don't need to piss anyone off from the get go, but as far as being the problem, I don't see it. If you mean working and doing quality work that I can stand behind, then yeah, I'm the problem. I think I said it before, just because I'm contracting with this company doesn't mean I eat what they shovel. When I sign a contract with someone I know what I'm getting into as far as legality is concerned, so being on the hook for 5-10K is not something I plan on doing. But, because things do happen, that's why I have insurance and am squared away with the state.

I'm definitely taking everything in that people have said so far...and I appreciate it. If people want to bust balls, hey it's a free country. More power to you. I'm they type of person who would rather help someone out....unless they don't deserve it.


----------



## mtmtnman

I believe being the problem is working for slave wages which then gives the Nationals and excuse to lower our pay. This business has already took a 30-50% pay cut on rates the last 3 years. They try to lower our rates and say "so and so does wints for $40, why can't you??) All the while they keep the other $60 for doing NOTHING!!

It's a serious race to the bottom because there is no problem finding somebody hungry to work for next to nothing. Just saw a bid approval that was accidentally sent out to a contractor this morning. Full bid price to the regional was $1980 and contractor is getting $1000 of that. The Regional is getting $980 for pushing a piece of paper across the desk!!


----------



## Guest

Fully agree mtm. It's pervasive in all industries. And it's the state of this country, but that's probably best saved for some other forum.

Trust me, I could see from the beginning that someone was keeping the lions share. It was also apparent from previous work that had been done at these properties I was visiting, that guys were doing bare minimum because they weren't making any money!!! No way to do quality work if you aren't going to get paid for it. It's actually one of the reasons I asked about an association....banks have lots of people bending ears, why shouldn't we be represented? 

I know that we are all preaching to the choir on this one. But hey, somebody has to say it.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I believe being the problem is working for slave wages which then gives the Nationals and excuse to lower our pay. This business has already took a 30-50% pay cut on rates the last 3 years. They try to lower our rates and say "so and so does wints for $40, why can't you??) All the while they keep the other $60 for doing NOTHING!!
> 
> It's a serious race to the bottom because there is no problem finding somebody hungry to work for next to nothing. Just saw a bid approval that was accidentally sent out to a contractor this morning. Full bid price to the regional was $1980 and contractor is getting $1000 of that. The Regional is getting $980 for pushing a piece of paper across the desk!!


I once received an email from a client to their servicer. I had bid a plumbing repair for $1800. They told me I wanted too much. Yet the tripled my bid to their servicer. I found out because their contacts name is also Troy and i was emailed their bid. He asked me to not tell anyone of his mistake. I said ok for $3400.....cha-Ching. They lost Fannie mae 2 years later.


----------



## BPWY

I've heard that Central Valley major inflated the bids.
This is probably why I almost never got a bid approval.


----------



## Guest

BDP, you said you get $285 from Freddie. I see on Fannie Mae matrix guidlines that they are giving out $100 for dry, $150 for wet and $250 for radiant. How do they justify such differences in pricing. More power to you, and thanks for your input. 

I see your from Philly, how bout that "dream team"? This is from a Lions fan, so cut me some slack. And I"m not counting Vick out yet either. Definitely off topic. Sorry people.


----------



## Guest

dgarcia said:


> Lots of input on the subject. Thanks for the info!
> 
> I don't need to piss anyone off from the get go, but as far as being the problem, I don't see it. If you mean working and doing quality work that I can stand behind, then yeah, I'm the problem. I think I said it before, just because I'm contracting with this company doesn't mean I eat what they shovel. When I sign a contract with someone I know what I'm getting into as far as legality is concerned, so being on the hook for 5-10K is not something I plan on doing. But, because things do happen, that's why I have insurance and am squared away with the state.
> 
> I'm definitely taking everything in that people have said so far...and I appreciate it. If people want to bust balls, hey it's a free country. More power to you. I'm they type of person who would rather help someone out....unless they don't deserve it.


Well now, let's see, I don't recall saying anything about the quality of your work. 

The PROBLEM, is doing these for $40 is beyond ridiculous. Regarding being on the hook for 5K to 10K, I've never heard of any contractor that DID PLAN on being on the hook. But that doesn't mean you're any less exposed.

Regarding eating what they shovel, all I'll say is they have a HUGE F'n shovel and apparently you have an equally ferocious appetite.

Also, if I wanted to bust you balls I'd be coming at you like a 40 pound demolition hammer. I was just trying to provide you with some info to help you get what you should and to protect yourself.

Having said all this, I will say that your mind set is ABSOLUTELY THE PROBLEM WITH THIS INDUSTRY.

DO you realize that Wet wintz's were paying over $400 each at one time in the not so distant past. Guess why they aren't now?????????


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> I once received an email from a client to their servicer. I had bid a plumbing repair for $1800. They told me I wanted too much. Yet the tripled my bid to their servicer. I found out because their contacts name is also Troy and i was emailed their bid. He asked me to not tell anyone of his mistake. I said ok for $3400.....cha-Ching. They lost Fannie mae 2 years later.


Now that's the way to do it.......lol:laughing:

I once was able to see several of the bids I submitted with there mark ups on them, which were averaging 30+%.:clap:

They apparently had no problem fixing that software glitch immediately...:laughing:

Nowhere near as extreme as yours.


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> I would like to comment but I will refrain from doing so


lolol....

I've nearly bitten the tip of my tongue off on several occassions.


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> Well now, let's see, I don't recall saying anything about the quality of your work.
> 
> The PROBLEM, is doing these for $40 is beyond ridiculous. Regarding being on the hook for 5K to 10K, I've never heard of any contractor that DID PLAN on being on the hook. But that doesn't mean you're any less exposed.
> 
> Regarding eating what they shovel, all I'll say is they have a HUGE F'n shovel and apparently you have an equally ferocious appetite.
> 
> Also, if I wanted to bust you balls I'd be coming at you like a 40 pound demolition hammer. I was just trying to provide you with some info to help you get what you should and to protect yourself.
> 
> Having said all this, I will say that your mind set is ABSOLUTELY THE PROBLEM WITH THIS INDUSTRY.
> 
> DO you realize that Wet wintz's were paying over $400 each at one time in the not so distant past. Guess why they aren't now?????????


The time it takes to do a wet wint it really should pay more than that, A system like that costs around 20k you think they would want it winterized correctly !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

$1600 net we get to have wet system glycol filled by steamfitter or we won't touch. period!


----------



## BPWY

XLARGEX said:


> The time it takes to do a wet wint it really should pay more than that, A system like that costs around 20k you think they would want it winterized correctly !! :thumbsup:







You forgot about one tiny detail. THEY DON"T CARE ABOUT DONE CORRECTLY.
All they care about is the price until some one jacks one up and then they care about the price for repairs..... A LOT.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 56638


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> View attachment 56638


Dreamweaver and his mower


----------



## Guest

I do not understand the reference.


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Dreamweaver and his mower


OK, now I'm officially corn-fused:blink:


----------



## thanohano44

DreamWeaver said:


> Now that's the way to do it.......lol:laughing:
> 
> I once was able to see several of the bids I submitted with there mark ups on them, which were averaging 30+%.:clap:
> 
> They apparently had no problem fixing that software glitch immediately...:laughing:
> 
> Nowhere near as extreme as yours.


Oh FAS, I know. Lol. Despite all of that, they were my client of choice.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Oh FAS, I know. Lol. Despite all of that, they were my client of choice.


One of them Love / Hate relationships...huh...lol


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> OK, now I'm officially corn-fused:blink:


When I think of you,even though I dont know you I think of a gmc jimmy with a lawnmower on the roof :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> When I think of you,even though I dont know you I think of a gmc jimmy with a lawnmower on the roof  :thumbup:


Nah.... baby..... F250 Super Duty, Super Crew with the diesel and a beefed up billet trany. Pulling whatever the hell I feel like dragging around behind me at the moment.


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> Nah.... baby..... F250 Super Duty, Super Crew with the diesel and a beefed up billet trany. Pulling whatever the hell I feel like dragging around behind me at the moment.


Same here 250 powerstroke crew cab


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> Same here 250 powerstroke crew cab


Running a smart car with a curved shaft electric weed eater, blower towed by my daughters tricycle.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Running a smart car with a curved shaft electric weed eater, blower towed by my daughters tricycle.


Im 6'8 Would I fit ?


----------



## Guest

dgarcia said:


> BDP, you said you get $285 from Freddie. I see on Fannie Mae matrix guidlines that they are giving out $100 for dry, $150 for wet and $250 for radiant. How do they justify such differences in pricing. More power to you, and thanks for your input.
> 
> I see your from Philly, how bout that "dream team"? This is from a Lions fan, so cut me some slack. And I"m not counting Vick out yet either. Definitely off topic. Sorry people.


I am getting $275 this year. Last year it was $250 but one of my brokers said the limit was raised to $275 this year so that's what I have been billing. I did 30 last week and billed them all for $275, worst case they adjust back to $250.

Also, freddie don't care what kind of system it is! I think you may be getting prices from a national or something. There is only 1 code the brokers use for wints and that's 095001.

I don't really follow sports, sorry.


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Same here 250 powerstroke crew cab


I think I'm slightly starting to like you...lol:laughing:

Although, I reserve the right to modify my opinion without notice and for no apparent reason at anytime.lol


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Running a smart car with a curved shaft electric weed eater, blower towed by my daughters tricycle.


So I did meet you before...........................................:laughing:

Friggin competition is killin me.


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> I think I'm slightly starting to like you...lol:laughing:
> 
> Although, I reserve the right to modify my opinion without notice and for no apparent reason at anytime.lol







Do you like me? :laughing::laughing::laughing: 
2000 F250 extend cab, PSD 6spd trans 4x4 with snow plow. 
lol


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> I think I'm slightly starting to like you...lol:laughing:
> 
> Although, I reserve the right to modify my opinion without notice and for no apparent reason at anytime.lol


What state r u in ?


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Do you like me? :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 2000 F250 extend cab, PSD 6spd trans 4x4 with snow plow.
> lol


You got an EXTENDED CAB, so I'll tolerate ya... But there ain't more than 2 people live in WY. So I guess it equals out. :whistling

What the hell, I like ya.:clap:


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> What state r u in ?


Confusion, Disbelief, Denial, Dispare, take your pick...


----------



## mtmtnman

I run a 95 CC with a 5 speed in it. Can't stand a damn slushbox tranny! Problem is manual trannies are getting hard to find and Dodge is the only manufacturer that sells a new manual tranny truck these days!!  Diesels weren't made for an ottermagic!!!! From Provo Ut to northwest Montana i had 4 different times i had to downshift to pull a grade. An automatic would have downshifted on it's own dozens of times on the same run not to mention sucking about 10% of available horsepower and getting 2 MPG less fuel mileage...............


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> You got an EXTENDED CAB, so I'll tolerate ya... But there ain't more than 2 people live in WY. So I guess it equals out. :whistling
> 
> What the hell, I like ya.:clap:







I only need room for one guy (me) and my 



:laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Do you like me? :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 2000 F250 extend cab, PSD 6spd trans 4x4 with snow plow.
> lol


Extended cab? Is that where you hide the little illegal amigos at? Lol. How do you manage with out a crew cab?


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> Im 6'8 Would I fit ?


You wouldn't fit but you could fit the car on your back and carry my trailer. Heck, I'm only 2'9.


----------



## david

dgarcia
40 a wint is crazy,no way you can make money at that,i wouldnt even load my air compressor and equipment for that,too much liability involved,but good luck,just remember when you accept this kind of pay,their gonna rape you on all other work,and you wont last long trust me


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Extended cab? Is that where you hide the little illegal amigos at? Lol. How do you manage with out a crew cab?


BPWY suffers from multiple personalities syndrome:blink:So in his mind, when he gets in the truck in the morning, the whole crew gets in at exactly the same time. I've heard it ranges anywhere from 6 to 10. Although, I do believe they were in a power struggle trying to decide who was going to be in charge and who was going to drive:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Extended cab? Is that where you hide the little illegal amigos at? Lol. How do you manage with out a crew cab?


No habla ingles senor, si.

:laughing:


Just say NO to illegals!




DreamWeaver said:


> BPWY suffers from multiple personalities syndrome:blink:So in his mind, when he gets in the truck in the morning, the whole crew gets in at exactly the same time. I've heard it ranges anywhere from 6 to 10. Although, I do believe they were in a power struggle trying to decide who was going to be in charge and who was going to drive:laughing::laughing::laughing:





The man in charge is the one that signs the paychecks. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> No habla ingles senor, si.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> 
> Just say NO to illegals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in charge is the one that signs the paychecks. :thumbup:


Can't argue with that.:no:


----------



## Guest

Anyone use 76667 knobs or deadbolts I have 4cs each Im trying just to get rid of


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Anyone use 76667 knobs or deadbolts I have 4cs each Im trying just to get rid of



Just re-key them to something you need. Cheap and easy and you don't have to keep 20 different key codes around. I typically buy old stock and oddball keycodes for $2-$3 per and rekey them. Saves lots of $$$$ ..........


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Just re-key them to something you need. Cheap and easy and you don't have to keep 20 different key codes around. I typically buy old stock and oddball keycodes for $2-$3 per and rekey them. Saves lots of $$$$ ..........


I will sell them to you for 20 a cs + shipping


----------



## Guest

Hi. I'm with a top rated preservation company and we are looking for new vendors that service north Montana and surrounding areas. Please reply if interested. Thanks


----------



## thanohano44

REO Girl said:


> Hi. I'm with a top rated preservation company and we are looking for new vendors that service north Montana and surrounding areas. Please reply if interested. Thanks


Top rated by who? Why not list your companies name.


----------



## Guest

Those who are interested will receive all necessary information.


----------



## Guest

Hi. I'm with a top rated preservation company and we are looking for new vendors that service north Montana and surrounding areas. Please reply if interested. Thanks


----------



## Guest

Good luck


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Top rated by who? Why not list your companies name.


The only one i know of out of Brandon is these guys:

Cyprexx Services, LLC
422 S Kings Ave
Brandon, FL 33511 map

(813) 661-5800


----------



## thanohano44

REO Girl said:


> Those who are interested will receive all necessary information.


Why so secretive? What have you to hide? Low prices? Questions on why Cyprexx doesn't pay on time?


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> The only one i know of out of Brandon is these guys:
> 
> Cyprexx Services, LLC
> 422 S Kings Ave
> Brandon, FL 33511 map
> 
> (813) 661-5800


She has it listed in her profile. Perhaps she can scan through the forum and read our concerns and view of her employer...maybe she can address those issues here.


----------



## mtmtnman

REO Girl said:


> Hi. I'm with a top rated preservation company and we are looking for new vendors that service north Montana and surrounding areas. Please reply if interested. Thanks


What part of Montana? The state is 760 miles across and 350 miles from top to bottom and i know y'all have coverage in some of these areas as i hear about you folks from brokers..............


----------



## BPWY

XLARGEX said:


> I will sell them to you for 20 a cs + shipping






I'll take a case.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I'll take a case.


knobs or deadbolt and pm me your address and I will ship them out, When you get my address just return the payment or I will put in the PM


----------



## Guest

There is another P&P Co out of Brandon, FL and they were real crooks. Can't remember the name but they made Cypricks look like SAINTS!


----------



## Guest

To immediate RED FLAGS for me when companies post on here needing vendors are:

1.) Don't provide company name and contact info.

2.) Won't provide a Fee Sheet / Price list.

If they won't provide this basic info there is usually a reason for it.


----------



## Guest

DandJ,

I have already told them that I can't do any more work orders unless they agree to increase my fee percentage. Take a guess what they said. 

They were my first taste of the preservation business, now I am going to keep working on getting in with local REO agents and getting certified by Frannie/Freddie.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

REO Girl said:


> Those who are interested will receive all necessary information.


If you're going to solicit vendors here, you really should try to establish a presence in the forum and develop a rapport with the members.

It would help to identify yourself and, if the members have questions, do your best to answer them and not be so evasive.

My guess is that you won't last long with your abrupt one-liners.

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> If you're going to solicit vendors here, you really should try to establish a presence in the forum and develop a rapport with the members.
> 
> It would help to identify yourself and, if the members have questions, do your best to answer them and not be so evasive.
> 
> My guess is that you won't last long with your abrupt one-liners.
> 
> Linda


I think she's long gone Linda.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mbobbish734 said:


> I think she's long gone Linda.


Most likely she's lurking. She'll get the message whether she's actively posting or secretly reading all the posts. 

Linda


----------

